# Kindle Fire HD 8.9" 4G - 32GB vs 64GB?



## Harley Christensen (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi there!

My apologies if this question has been repeatedly asked (and answered)* but to those of you who have purchased...which did you choose? Are you satisfied, i.e. too big, too small or just right? And, to those of you who are _about _ to purchase...which are you considering...and why?

I have never owned a tablet, so I am not familiar with the space requirements for movies, TV shows, games, etc. - I realize everyone uses their tablet differently - and am just trying to get a handle on the amount of internal storage that is _really _ necessary, i.e. is 64GB overkill? Or a must-have?

Thanks for indulging my curiosity!

~Harley

*_Moderators_ - Please move this under another topic as you see fit.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I got the HD7 and really really like it. It was an upgrade to the original Fire which I'd gotten last year and really really liked as well.  The base model had 16GB which is twice the original Fire so I didn't bother to go with more memory. I did get more memory on the one I ordered for my son, though, as he anticipates putting a lot of music on it.

I also ordered the 4G8.9; I just went with the 32GB. Again, didn't see the need for extra memory. I really like it too, but, unfortunately, haven't had _that_ much time since it came to really play with it and do a serious comparison. I do think I'll keep them both, though. I don't anticipate having a lot of movies on it -- I may download one now and then but will mostly stream -- but if I was inclined that way, I'd get the 64GB. Games and books don't take up much space, relatively speaking, and that is the bulk of my content.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I got the 64GB iPad because I know I'm an app


Spoiler



slut


 and I have filled that up. However, I find on the Fire, since I use it as a media consumption device, I keep fewer things on it all the time. I had the original Fire first, which had very limited space. But I was happy with it, so I couldn't see getting more than the 32GB.

Ann is right, the movies take up a lot of space, as do music and unabridged audiobooks. I'm going to stream most things unless I know I'm going to be away from WiFi for awhile.

If you want to have movies on the thing, for example to entertain the kids, I'd recommend 64GB if you can afford the difference.

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I went 64. Every computer I've ever owned has been maxed out and I end up storing things on hard drives. I figured $100 wasn't much to spend to double my storage. I may or may not need it but it's there if I do and history repeats itself.  



Sent from my KFJWA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

This is my 2nd tablet--my 1st was 16GB and since I store movies on it, I was constantly forced to delete and add.  I am finding 32GB sufficient.  Most movies that I've uploaded were less than 6GB and usually around 4 - 5GB.  I have committed heavily to cloud storage (Dropbox, Box.net, Google Drive, Skydrive and Amazon) so I never felt the need to keep more than one or two items on it. 

I'm finding that the Fire is the best streaming device that I've encountered --and I'm into gadgets, so I'm only going to be putting movies that aren't available for streaming in the future.


----------



## Harley Christensen (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you all for your responses - this is really good information! After identifying "how" I plan on using the tablet, I will be able to make a more educated purchasing decision.

Thanks again!

~Harley


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

It is a well known adage in the computer community that you NEVER have enough storage space. Go for the 64gb if you can afford it: data files are like a gas.- they eventually fill all available space. Better to have the space and not need it than to need it and not have it! 

Sent from Brian's Fire via Tapatalk


----------

